# Ramsbottom's ok



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

Or is it? Never been


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 25, 2008)

you said ramsbottom.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> you said ramsbottom.


I know *snigger*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2008)

is that, like, a goats bum?

if so, thats incredibly funny


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> is that, like, a goats bum?
> 
> if so, thats incredibly funny


Yes, i've never been there though. It's on my list of things to do before i die


----------



## northernhord (Oct 2, 2008)

Bury is better than Rammie, it has a good Market and you can get a decent brew there.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 2, 2008)

Had a friend that lived in Ramsbottom...........seemed quite nice to me !



but then again what do i know !


----------



## isitme (Oct 2, 2008)

it's ok


----------



## Annierak (Oct 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> it's ok


lol Thanks, i'll go there sometime then. It's on my list, New York's first though


----------



## Shirl (Oct 26, 2008)

Ramsbottom's nice. It's got a really good deli


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Oct 28, 2008)

Ramsbottom? Overlooked by Holcombe Hill which has Peel Tower on top. Climb up, it's gradely.


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to go out with a girl from Ramsbottom. She was odd.

It's OK. Some nice walks round there.


----------



## Boczkowski (Nov 3, 2008)

Andrew Hertford said:


> it's gradely.



is that a Chorlton and the Wheelies-ism?


does rammie still have a ski slope?

seems it does

http://www.pagemost.com/Ramsbottom-Station-Greater-Manchester


----------

